# Upcoming 500mile/800km hike: Southern France, over Pyrenees Mtns, then across Spain



## Melensdad

Well the lovely Mrs_Bob is dead serious about something that I suggested as a joke.  Hiking the_ "Way of St James"_ also called the _Camino de Santiago de Compostella_ along what is known as the "French Route" or the Camino Frances.  The route formally ends in Santiago at the Cathedral, it is an ancient pilgrimage route, one started out of devotion and penance.  It is now often walked for the same reasons, but also often taken as a personal challenge for many other reasons by non-Catholic/non-Orthodox and many non-religious.

The basic route starts in Southwestern France at the town of Saint Jean Pied de Port.  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint-Jean-Pied-de-Port  Its at the foot of a Pyrenees mountain pass.  

We are planning to start in late April 2016.  At that time there is often still snow in the pass and through the Pyrenees.  Our goal is to finish up in Santiago, Spain before the end of May.  Allowing roughly 35-40 days to make the hike.  Our ending point is the Cathedral of Santiago de Compostela  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathedral_of_Santiago_de_Compostela

It is possible we may continue on to Finesterra at the Atlantic ocean, that is uncertain.

I will post more about equipment, planning, etc as things progress.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm looking forward to hearing about this one!!!!!

When you first proposed this hike/pilgrimage I thought that it would be cross country over the Pyrenees.  After doing some research I found out that's not the case but *ANY *month long hike is going to be tough*.  *It's a long way but it seems that things are well set up to cater to hikers along the route.  Best of luck to you both and I'm looking forward to seeing your equipment choices and evaluations.  

Is Melen going on this one?


----------



## road squawker

I wish you safety on the journey.

I flew out of  De gaulle the day before the Charlie Hebdo muslims attacked and murdered those innocent people.

as of TODAY, 25% of the French muslins SUPPORT the murderers.

I will NEVER return to France again.


----------



## Melensdad

I plan to do some equipment updates.  Most of what I will be using will be the same stuff that I used on the Hadrian' Wall hike.  That hike, at least the central portion, was more rugged than I expect this one across Spain.  I will not take a cooking set.  I will probably take a bigger first aid kit, focusing mostly on blister control/prevention/aid.

I will likely be wearing a hiking shoe this time, or possibly one of the new "trail runners" that basically look like a thick sole rugged running shoe.   I love my Zamberlain light hiking boots but I think I can get away with something lighter for this trip.  Not sure the shoe I will chose, but I want to check out the new LaSportiva trail runners and hiking shoes.  Hear lots of good things about them.  

Looking at possibly skipping the water bladder and switching to disposable water bottles and a hose system for drinking.  Overall it should be slightly lighter.

One thing I will do this time is buy a new LIGHTWEIGHT/COMPACT "CPAP" machine to carry.  They now make them that are the size of a soda pop can, weigh about 1# + power transformer + hose & mask.  That will make carrying it a lot easier.  My current CPAP machine is closer to 4# + power transformer + hose & mask and is about the size of a 6-pack of soda pop.  
*
Looking to keep my total pack weight at 15# or less.
*




road squawker said:


> I wish you safety on the journey.
> 
> I flew out of  De gaulle the day before the Charlie Hebdo muslims attacked and murdered those innocent people.
> 
> as of TODAY, 25% of the French muslins SUPPORT the murderers.
> 
> I will NEVER return to France again.



The route starts in France, we could skip the start but I don't see that as making a point that people will get.  I'm at least heartened by the fact that the non-Muslims in France are taking a somewhat tougher stance.  I'm also upset that the Jewish community in France seems to be taking a lot of abuse.  

All that said, we will only be in France for the first few days of this journey.  We cross into Spain and 90% of the journey is across northern Spain.





EastTexFrank said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing about this one!!!!!
> 
> When you first proposed this hike/pilgrimage I thought that it would be cross country over the Pyrenees.  After doing some research I found out that's not the case but *ANY *month long hike is going to be tough*.  *It's a long way but it seems that things are well set up to cater to hikers along the route.  Best of luck to you both and I'm looking forward to seeing your equipment choices and evaluations.
> 
> Is Melen going on this one?


Not sure if Melen is going.  She will be in school when we start.  There is a thought that she will meet us en route, probably about the 2/3rd or 3/4rd mark along the journey.

As for "cross country" the answer is no, not really.  There is a good deal of road walking.  There is a large % of gravel path walking.  There is some semi-rugged trail hiking.  

People die on the route every year. Typically either on the inclines, suffering heart attacks or exhaustion -- or -- at the start when crossing the Pyrenees during bad weather and they get lost/caught in a storm and die of exposure.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> People die on the route every year. Typically either on the inclines, suffering heart attacks or exhaustion -- or -- at the start when crossing the Pyrenees during bad weather and they get lost/caught in a storm and die of exposure.



Hellfire!!!!  Nothing I read about the route mentioned "casualties".  Logically, with thousands of people walking it every year, statistically one or two should drop by the wayside.    I know that sounds callous but it's not how it was intended.  It's just that with every age group and fitness level being represented on the route and the thousands who make the trip, or at least part of it, some will overestimate their capabilities and falter.  Get in shape Bob, we don't want you, or the delightful Mrs Bob, to be one of them.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> . . .  Get in shape Bob, we don't want you, or the delightful Mrs Bob, to be one of them.



Well I prefer walking most/every day but the lovely Mrs_Bob has other plans.  She downloaded a program that trains you to run a 5k mini-marathon over a 6 week period.  We have been doing it for a few days now.  Not sure how well that is going to work out, it alternates Walking and Jogging in short periods.  So you walk 5min to warm up, then jog 1 min, then walk 1 min, then jog 1, then walk 5 then jog 1.  So it geets your heart rate up, then down, then back up, etc.  Eventually you end up not walking and instead just running the entire route.

I'm an ex-jogger so I'm having no problems, the lovely Mrs_Bob finds it harder.  

But as I said, I would prefer just taking long walks to train for a long walk 


BTW here is an interesting article about the Camino from THE ATLANTIC  >>  http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/11/unemployed-i-went-to-spain-to-walk/265580/


----------



## bczoom

Sounds like a great trip.  A bit too much for me but my bum hip would make this a 1-year trip.


Melensdad said:


> So you walk 5min to warm up, then jog 1 min, then walk 1 min, then jog 1, then walk 5 then jog 1.  So it geets your heart rate up, then down, then back up, etc.  Eventually you end up not walking and instead just running the entire route.


Do you think you should incorporate carrying your loaded pack as part of this regimen?  How about packs + hill climbs?


----------



## Melensdad

Stopped at a Barnes & Noble bookstore today and bought a detailed route map, with elevations, distance markers, etc.  Its broken into 30+ stages for walking the route we plan to follow.  LINK => http://www.caminoguides.com/mapsonly_frances/index.html

I also bought a detailed guide book for the route from Santiago to Finisterra & Muxia.  LINK >>> http://www.caminoguides.com/camino_finisterre/index.html

They didn't have the guide book for the "French Way" from SJPP, France to Santiago, which is what I was hoping to find on the bookshelf.  But 2 out of 3 ain't bad.






bczoom said:


> Sounds like a great trip.  A bit too much for me but my bum hip would make this a 1-year trip.
> 
> *Do you think you should incorporate carrying your loaded pack as part of this regimen? * How about packs + hill climbs?


Honestly no.

Not as part of *this* training regimen.  I do find it helpful to carry a loaded pack on long local hikes/walks.  But *this training* is for a 5k mini-marathon run and involves alternating walking/jogging and packs tend to bounce, which can contribute blisters/bruises along the hip belt and chafing along the top of the shoulder where the shoulder straps balance the load.  The reason my wife wants to do *this* type of training early is to jump start our training.


----------



## Melensdad

Just ordered a new shoe/boot for this trip.  Not sure about it.  Not even sure when it will arrive.  I went to REI yesterday and it was not in stock in my size at the store.  Ordered it from them online but its on back-order in my size. 

Its sort of a cross  between a trail running shoe and a boot.  They call it a "mid" but really its a trail runner with an extended soft cuff to keep water/pebbles/debris out of the shoe.   The "mid-boot" I ordered is the LaSportiva Synthesis GTX.  From the photo you can see this looks more like a running shoe than a hiking boot, but that synthetic mesh skeleton around the shoe and the toe cap actually are pretty rugged, offering the protection of a light boot.  






"Light" hiking boots and shoes have been going through a massive technological revolution for the past 2 years.  Synthetics, lighter more flexible soles, more breathable fabrics, better water-proofing, kevlar and other advances are really changing the look and performance of light hiking boots and shoes. These are suitable for hiking and backpacking with daypacks and light packs not exceeding about 25# (about 11kg).  Ankle support is minimal to nonexistent, ditto insulation, making these 3 season footwear.

This move to adopt new technologies by the shoe/book companies to blur the disctinctions between "light hiking" and "trail running" boots/shoes. 

*Zamberlain* came out in 2013 with their 230 Gore Tex Crosser light, flexible boot and their 129 (non-Gore Tex) & 130 (Gore Tex) Crosser shoes.  *Asolo *introduced the Reston light hiking boot (actually more of a mid than a boot).   The same year* Innov-8* brought out their ultralight non-Gore Tex hiking boot that is lighter than many trail runners.  This year Zamberlain and *LaSportiva* both adopted 360-degree active ventilation in waterproof trail shoes with the lightweight LaSportiva Synthesis shoe, mid, and boot and the Zamberlain 132 Airound shoe.  

I currently also own the Zamberlain 230 Crosser boot and the 129 Crosser shoe.  The 230 Crosser boot uses kevlar and carbon fiber to provide BOTH ankle support and LIGHT weight, in a package that looks much more like a traditional hiking boot.  I would probably use my 129 Crosser shoe on the upcoming Camino EXCEPT for the fact that it is NOT a waterproof shoe.  The 230 Crosser boot is a bit more than is needed and on a 500 mile hike I really don't want anything extra that I don't need.

Other companies probably have similar offerings.  But basically these are light weight, flexible, breathable trail shoes that offer some level of water resistence.  These shoes and boots weigh the same or less than many of the trail shoes, far less than traditional boots, and I think they are the wave of the future for light hiking. 

At some point we won't really be talking about BOOTS versus RUNNING SHOES because footwear is evolving and lightweight trail shoes are now becoming not only rugged, but lightweight and flexible.


----------



## Melensdad

I got my new LaSportiva 'hiking boots' 3 days ago, which was a very nice surprise because I thought they were on backorder.  

Interesting 'boot' because it neither looks nor feels like a boot.  Slipping it on it feels like one of the most comfortable and padded SLIPPERS that have ever been on my feet.  They feel broken in right out of the box.  Much more like a trail running shoe than a boot and that is a nice feeling.  But that outside "mesh" design that covers the boot is actually a rubber protection layer that seems a lot more tough than it looks.  The toe protection, which is actually 3 layers, is again much more substantial than it looks.  Don't confuse this with a steel toe boot, but there is enough protection at the toe to easily protect the foot from rocks and roots that you'd find on any rough trail.  The sole is clearly lighter than most boots, but far more substantial than a trail running shoe.  I've used this for roadway jogging, walking, etc. and have worn them all day, each day, for the past 3 days and found them very comfortable for everything.  

The insole in removeable.  It also is softer than most of my boots, much more like the insole of a running shoe, with plenty of shock absorbsion.  The outsole is rocker shaped at the heel and turned up a bit at the toe, good for walking, good enough for jogging.  

As for being waterproof, I would say that is very true, so far.  I have not walked through puddles or water, but I was using the hose in the yard and sprayed my right shoe directly with the hose, for about a full minute, no seepage, no nothing.  Probably not a true test but I suspect a direct spray from a hose is more of a test than walking through a dew soaked field in the morning.  On the other hand this "boot" is a mid hight shoe, so it is only waterproof up to the ankle, which means a deep mud puddle will swamp this and allow water to seep in through the top.  

As for being breathable and allowing the foot to expel perspiration, so far so good.  I don't find my feet getting too hot despite the fact that its been nearly 90 degrees here when I've been out jogging.  

BUT THIS IS ONE BUTT-UGLY shoe/boot


----------



## bczoom

Sounds like some nice footwear.

How's the weight compared to a light-weight running shoe?


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Sounds like some nice footwear.
> 
> How's the weight compared to a light-weight running shoe?



Weight is about 12-14 ounces per shoe, larger sizes of shoes will obviously weigh more than smaller sizes.

So weight is similar to traditional walking/hiking shoes, but is heavier than light weight running shoes.


----------



## Melensdad

Been wearing the LaSportiva "Synthesis Mid" hiking boot/shoes for a little while now.  Try to wear them almost every day _(assuming I am in casual attire I wear them)_.

Its summer in NW Indiana, temps are HOT and HUMID.  I find that, with appropriate socks _(post to follow below)_ they work well at keeping my feet from overheating.  Being a Gore-Tex shoe they will never be able to breathe as well as other shoes/boots.  But these do a very nice job of it WHEN I AM ACTUALLY WALKING.  They have something that actively expells heat and sweat through the lower portion of the shoe while still being water proof.  It seems to work.  Until I sit down for a long period of time...then my feet tend to heat up.  Start walking and they cool off again.  Its sort of an odd experience.

Another thing I find odd are the shoelaces.  Its a loop of strong/thin nylon(?) cord with a slip/lock style mechanism.  You pull on the laces, slip down the slip/lock and it locks the laces into the tightness you set.  There is one hook on the top/outside of the shoe that  allows your foot to enter/exit the shoe because the continuous loop lace doesn't quite allow the shoe to open the same way traditional laces work.

I like this system but honestly worry about it breaking.  On a 500 mile hike/walk across Spain I have to wonder where a replacement can be found if one of these laces breaks


----------



## Melensdad

I have been trying out some WOOL-BLEND socks that are trademarked as "COOLMAX" socks.  Several companies sell "COOLMAX" socks and I'm trying a couple pairs of my favorite *DARN TOUGH* brand and a couple pairs of *BRIDGEDALE* brand "COOLMAX" socks.

So far I have to say that I like these socks better than my traditional favorite Merino Wool socks.    They are definitely cooler to wear.  But they are also high quality hiking socks. 

Interestingly the Bridgedale sock uses some bamboo in their fabric.  Not sure that I notice any real difference.  But given the high heat and humidity, COOLMAX is a nice sock to try if your feet get warm.

Here is the BRIDGEDALE sock.  It has moderate padding on the bottom of the sock, but its only lightly padded.  There are other padding options but I tend to prefer the 'light hiker' socks to socks with heavier padding.  The portion along the top of the foot is thinner, non-padded fabric.  The padding extends over the toe and up the back of the heel.  The DARN TOUGH brand "COOLMAX" socks I own are very similar in construction/padding.  My Merino Wool socks from DARN TOUGH also look pretty much the same, but other than a bit of elastic, they are all wool.  I do have some SMARTWOOL PHD "Ultra Light" Hikers that look similar but have less padding.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Come on Bob, you and the misses could start a new discovery series " trekking naked and afraid the long haul " think of all the things you wouldn't need


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

To reduce weight in the pack only take multipurpose items


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's funny. I found myself trying to solve the damn sudoku puzzle.


----------



## Melensdad

boggie said:


> Come on Bob, you and the misses could start a new discovery series " trekking naked and afraid the long haul " think of all the things you wouldn't need



Well I was going to post up a photo of another piece of gear.  Not quite "naked" but close.

*UNDER ARMOR "Heat Gear" Boxer Briefs.
*
Let's just say that I will not jepordize this forum by posting a Kim Kardashian style 'selfie' of me wearing the above brand of undies.  

But I'd also add that the 'boys' are not happy at all by the crushing fit they provide.  Support is not an issue, rather it is the fact that the pouch is so constricting that its like putting the boys into a binding that attempts to unfairly cram them up into the body cavity.


----------



## tiredretired

Interesting shoes Bob. I have more then a passing interest in shoes as I have Stage 2 PTTD in my left foot with medium difficulty doing the heel test.  Orthotics help tremendously and of course good quality footwear is a must.  NO flip flops, sandals or crocs for this old boy.  

My current hiking footwear is two pair of Merrill Yakota Trail shoes.  One pair is the Ventilator and the other the waterproof variety.  Worn according to conditions, of course.  I also wear them with casual dress. I would consider myself much too conservative and old for the look of those La Sportivas.  I also prefer the more traditional type of lacing.  

At any rate, I will be interested to hear how they work out.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Another item I never venture without in the wild is the 
Sattelite communicator 

I use the inreach unit and maybe there are better but it has the ability to text 
Through the sattelite link. To anybody and them back. And if you send someone the " key code " they can See where you are at anytime there is a monthly fee I think about 35.00 And you can choose when you want it off or on. It does have the one touch 
"SOS" button if needed and gives you the ability to text to them what's wrong and them back. 

JMO


----------



## Melensdad

I've considered the SPOT satellite communicators, they are reasonably inexpensive and allow basic communication & have emergency beacons.  But I am rarely in areas that are remote enough for those.

On this upcoming hike, its actually never in totally remote areas.  Its essentially a series of day hikes from village to village to village and passing through some good size cities too.  Not really the type of hike that requires satellite communication, in fact I understand that cell signals are strong and reliable along most of the trek.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Melensdad said:


> I've considered the SPOT satellite communicators, they are reasonably inexpensive and allow basic communication & have emergency beacons.  But I am rarely in areas that are remote enough for those.
> 
> On this upcoming hike, its actually never in totally remote areas.  Its essentially a series of day hikes from village to village to village and passing through some good size cities too.  Not really the type of hike that requires satellite communication, in fact I understand that cell signals are strong and reliable along most of the trek.





Well then, you can call ahead and have the rum and cokes ready then!


----------



## Melensdad

boggie said:


> Well then, you can call ahead and have the rum and cokes ready then!



In Spain the preferred adult beverage would be a Vino Tinto (red wine)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Melensdad said:


> In Spain the preferred adult beverage would be a Vino Tinto (red wine)



I got to put my glasses on, what the hell,  you trying to drink a vintage pinto?


----------



## Melensdad

*LADIES WARNING:* contained in this thread may be more personal information and or discussions of the male anatomy than your delicate constitutions may endure, proceed at your own risk.

*MEN:*  This is a serious thread, but clearly male sensibilities meet a somewhat lower bar than that of the ladies, still I encourage you all to keep this "family friendly" when you post.


Unless I am totally clueless we men may choose to hike/walk/wander wearing 'boxers,' 'briefs,' the new 'boxer brief' or nothing at all (aka 'Commando').

In my normal non-walkabout life I generally prefer the loose fit of the 'boxers' which allows for massive airflow and ventilation of the boys, but when I am on a hike or a long walk, the option of some support for the twig & berries, combined with the reality of chafing of the thighs, leads me to the 'boxer-brief' hybrid undergarments.  This is especially so in hot & humid conditions.

Being a certifiable (actually my mom had me tested and I'm technically not 'certifiable' but my wife debates that point) "gear junkie" I tend to buy, test, try, and generally abuse as many different types of gear as I can afford.

Here are my conclusions:
*
If you WANT SUPPORT then "briefs" or "Boxer-Briefs" will fullfill your needs, but all are not created equally.
If you WANT PROTECTION from chafing then "Boxer-Briefs" may be your inner thighs new best friends.
If you WANT maximum VENTILATION then "Boxers" are the clear choice, but not all are created equally.
If you WANT VENTILATION + SUPPORT + PROTECTION from chafing then the newest high tech fabrics, in "Boxer-Brief" cut, with 9" inseams are your best choice.​DISCLAIMER:  I did NOT test any of the MERINO WOOL undergarments.
*
First, and most obvious, observation:  COTTON (or COTON) is the worst possible choice for undergarments. It retains moisture, which yields a wonderful enviornment for bacterial growth, providing ample opportunities for dreaded 'crotch rot.'  Cotton also does not breath when it gets wet so any hope of ventilation is eliminated in hot/humid environments.

After numerous trials, I narrowed down my search for VENTILATION, SUPPORT & ANTI-CHAFE PROTECTION to 3 finalists.
*
UNDER ARMOR "Heat Gear" boxer-brief with 6" inseams
EX OFFICIO 'Give n Go'  boxer-brief with 6" inseams
EX OFFICIO 'Give n Go' Sport Mesh boxer-brief with 9" inseam​*​The clear winner of those 3 finalists was the *EX-OFFICIO Sport Mesh Boxer-Brief wtih 9" inseam. * It has the most open fabric weave of any brand I tried.  The longer inseam provided extra Anti-Chafe protection, but it also allowed the brief to hug the thighs over a larger surface area which minimized the fabric from riding up the leg and bunching in the privates region.  There is just enough crotatorial support to keep your personal gear in place but no so much as you need to reach down to make adjustments or alter yourself for comfort.

RUNNER - UP was the EX OFFICIO standard 'Give n Go' boxer-brief with a 6" inseam.  NOT as breathable as the 'sport' version because it uses a different fabric.  Also the legs tended to be slighlty more likely to ride up into the crotchal area and crush the junk.  The gripage of the package offers only modest support and allows for some free willy movement, providing a casual and comfortable environment for the fellas.

LOSER BY A METRIC MILE  The UNDER ARMOR Heat Gear boxer briefs.  These had a nice light fabric and provided a good amount of ventilation.  They provided plent of supportive protection for the twig.  But they had a smaller than average 'pouch' that tended to want to crush the berries.  And by crush I do not mean like simply squeezing them in a vise, no, not that gentle.  I mean like wanting them to be crushed by a hydraulic claw while simultaneously trying to stuff them back up inside your body cavity.

Others tested were not as good as these 3 so buyer beware.  Clear winner was the pair the bottom of this photo.


----------



## tiredretired

I have two pair of the 9" inseam that you rate so highly.  I got them from backcountry dot com. I bought them strictly for the long inseam.  I like them well enough, I guess.  My last hike was in 91 degree temp with 71 degree dew point and I cannot imagine wearing cotton briefs in that situation.  I was sweating bullets by the time I made it to the summit.  

Yes, I would rate them highly as well, but I have done no comparison testing.  I got lucky I guess.  

Be kind to the boys and they shall be kind to you.


----------



## Melensdad

OK, this thread has not been updated in quite a while but the trips plans are progressing.

NOT PLANNING to take an iPad on the trip.  
But I may be taking a MacBook Air in my backpack?​
The lovely Mrs_Bob hated drinking from her *Camelbak* Water Bladder because she felt there was an off-taste to the water caused by the bladder.  While it is a very convenient way to carry water on a long hike without access to water sources along the route, the Camino will have plenty of places to buy bottled water en route.  
[intent]We are exploring some of the water bottle hose attachment systems to connect a drinking tube to commercially available water bottles.  It would be lighter than a bladder system + it would eliminate the objection that the lovely Mrs_Bob has to the after taste.[/indent]

Most gear will be similar to what we needed for the Hadrian's Wall trip.  We will be walking through a LOT more small towns, with much more opportunity for food & water along the way.  Far less hiking in remote regions, far more walking in city, suburbs, semi-rural.


We will be adding several sets of *LEKI rubber road tips *for our trekking poles.  Without rubber tips, trekking poles make a click/clacking noise on pavement and much of this trip is along roadways. _Used these in England, but lost some of them along the way, taking several sets this time._

1 duffle bag to carry my backpack & 2 sets of poles.  Have not found one that is ULTRA light weight and still large enough.  Looking at the *OSPREY* pack bag.  Tested an *Outdoor Research* but it was slightly too small, the design was great, weight was about 10oz, it folded into its own compact pouch but the gear _didn't quite_ fit.  
_We don't have quite the luggage storage options on this trip as we cannot rely on my sister in London due to travel plans she has with her family.  So we will take far less on this trip and carry more every day._​
2 *Sea-To-Summit *sleeping bag "liners" with bug protection (anti-bed-bug treatment) as in some areas bed bugs may be an issue.  We don't need real sleeping bags, the accommodations are supposed to be warm/hot in the summer with no air conditioning.  So lightweight liners will suffice.  

1 new, compact, CPAP machine for my sleep apnea issues.  Looking at 2 different brands(*Transcend* and *HDM Z1*), each about 1.5 pounds in weight (machine + power supply).  Z1 is slightly smaller/lighter but uses disposable/expensive filters and a non-standard hose.  I'm leaning toward the Transcend because it is more compatible with standard hose and has washable filter.


2 inflatable backpacking pillows (?)  Sea-To-Summit or maybe NEMO brand?  Sea-To-Summit is lighter/smaller.  NEMO's is bulkier and more comfortable.  Actually not sure either will make the final packing list.

Lighter weight clothing as this trip will be much warmer.  In England we were lucky when days hit 55 degrees (F), but its likely we will see 77-85 (F) in Spain.  So we'll ditch the down vests, probably keep the fleece just in case?  Rain gear will be the same, what we got was awesome!  

Pants will probably be a total of 2 pairs of "zip off/convertible" light weight pants.  Identical color/brand.  Quick dry fabric.

Boots will be identical for the lovely Mrs_Bob, she loves her mid-height *KEEN* boots.  But I am switching to *LaSportiva* Synthesis GTX ventilated, but water proof, mid hikers.  They are built like a running shoe, lower and a little cooler so more suitable for summer heat.
*FWIW, I am loving the new LaSportiva SYNTHESIS GTX mid-hiking boots.* 

They are basically heavy duty running shoes, soles are well padded against rocks like a traditional hiking boot but they flex much more like a running shoe.  
    They also seem to be very waterproof, at least as long as the water doesn't come over the top!  And they *breathe far better than traditional Gore-Tex* so they are much cooler than most Gore-Tex shoes.  There is some new technology they use, a few other high end shoes have also adopted it that allows for far more breathability but still retains the traditional water proof qualities of Gore-Tex.    
    I also really like the foam collar around the ankle.  The same shoe is offered with, or without, that collar.  It helps keep little pebbles and gravel, as well as some mud/water out of the shoe.  Nice touch, not much more weight.  They also offer a 'boot' version.  So you can take your pick of styles/heights.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, and I am going to brush up on my Spanish lessons.  

Dug out an old box of *ROSETTA STONE Spanish Level 1*.  That will be part of my trip training.

I have tried to learn Spanish in the past.  I find the language is too fast and fluid for my ear.  But there is a greater urgency for me to learn at least some of it for this trip.  Somehow I managed to learn German, with its guttural harsh sounds many years ago and I still remember some of it but Spanish has always eluded me.  Maybe this time I can spend more time trying to learn it as I have more motivation ... especially given the length of this trip.


----------



## EastTexFrank

There are also some free translation apps for your i-Phone that may get you out of a bind.

I've always favored the more traditional form of hiking boot but that, I think, will have to change.  This summer when we visit Scotland, my son is threatening to take me fly fishing at a remote Highland loch that he has access to.  It means a full 1-day hike in, stay in an old bothy with no toilet or water, or any other amenities for that matter, and another full one day hike out.  I don't think that my 4-pound plus, leather hiking boots are going to cut it.  I'll have to check out those LaSportivas but there are so many choices these days in lightweight, waterproof hiking boots.


----------



## Melensdad

Frank, take a good hard look at the lightweight Zamberlain boots, the 230 GTX Crosser is what I have, I think they may have a newer model out now that is similar.  Full synthetic, still offers support of a heavier boot but without the weight, and the soles are flexible while offering protection from rocks underfoot.  

They have recently come out with a shoe version that uses the same technology of the LaSportiva... waterproof + highly breathable so your feet don't overheat.  I'd have strongly considered them if they had been available when I bought the LaSportiva but I'm not sorry with my choice.

FWIW, my old style leather boots were donated to a charity resale shop.  I have no regrets.  There is something to be said about new technology in clothing/footwear!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I went digging around in the hall closet and found my Ahnu hiking shoes.  I hadn't worn them in well over a year.  They're light, about a pound, and waterproof.  They're still leather though.  I think I'll wear them for a week and see if they are still as comfortable as I remember.  That'll still give me time to decide before the trip.  I have a pair of Merrel lightweight, mesh hiking shoes that I wear around town and to the gym all the time but I don't think that they are sturdy enough and give enough support for what could be a fairly strenuous day hike carrying a pack.  

I looked at a pair of Zamberlain hiking boots when in Durango this past summer.  I can't remember what model they were but I decided against getting them as fairly easy day hikes are about all I do these days.  I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Lyndon

This 'Thread' is taking on the distinct flavor of the recent Robert Redford movie *A WALK IN THE WOODS*,... I hear the book is much better!


----------



## Melensdad

Lyndon said:


> This 'Thread' is taking on the distinct flavor of the recent Robert Redford movie *A WALK IN THE WOODS*,... I hear the book is much better!



I picked up the book in an airport while a flight was delayed, sat and laughed out loud because it was so funny.  

Watched the movie version a few days ago and it was horrible.  Nick Nolte was actually pretty good in his role, but some of the funniest parts of the book were eliminated, they didn't have time to develop characters well enough ... sad that the movie sucked so badly 

If there is to be humor in this upcoming walk it will probably involve my inability to speak Spanish.  I've been to Spain a couple times in the past and can ask for directions to the bathroom or a glass of red wine, but that is about as far as I can go with my Spanish language.  This should be interesting to see if I can finally learn enough of the language to manage my way across a nation on foot.


----------



## Track Addict

I am in the sleep apnea business.  That transcend has been around a longtime and is most popular.  Partly because they were the only ones made a portable for a long time.

The Z1 is new and I try to avoid anything proprietary for disposables.  Had a hiker the other day new to cpap and that was his first concern.  He worked so hard to get his gear light by ounces and now he his carrying a CPAP.  His research landed him on the transcend.  I would personally go auto transcend.  Sometimes the auto lasts longer on battery because the blower runs less over all compared to fixed cpap pressure.

Other option based on severity of the apnea is a dental device for the hiking nights or less effective provent nasal strips.  What is your plan for charging up the transcend nightly?  They do have lightweight solar charging system that will charge the multi night.


----------



## Melensdad

Track Addict said:


> I am in the sleep apnea business.  That transcend has been around a longtime and is most popular.  Partly because they were the only ones made a portable for a long time.
> 
> The Z1 is new and I try to avoid anything proprietary for disposables.  Had a hiker the other day new to cpap and that was his first concern.  He worked so hard to get his gear light by ounces and now he his carrying a CPAP.  His research landed him on the transcend.  I would personally go auto transcend.  Sometimes the auto lasts longer on battery because the blower runs less over all compared to fixed cpap pressure.
> 
> Other option based on severity of the apnea is a dental device for the hiking nights or less effective provent nasal strips. * What is your plan for charging up the transcend nightly?  They do have lightweight solar charging system that will charge the multi night.*



This trip will NOT require tent camping.  There are accommodations all along the route (dorm style sleeping rooms) with limited power outlets.  Consequently I will not even be needing a battery.  

I was leaning toward the Transcend unit despite the added weight.  I really dislike the idea of the proprietary filter on the Z1 unit.  The Transcend seems to have a washable foam filter which seems reasonable.  Also the Transcend is less expensive and given that this is going to be used ONLY for travel, no need to spend as much money on a portable as on the one sitting next to my bedside at home.

For whatever it is worth, my beside unit is an auto model, but I kept waking up gasping for air as if I was suffocating.  I had it reprogramed to provide 12# of steady pressure and now I sleep like a baby!!!


----------



## akmountaineer

My fit and active folks did this trip last spring and I was their support team stateside. After finishing, they decided the Camino Frances wasn't long enough so they went on to do the Potuguese, Fisterra, and finally the Primativo, exhausting all routes to Santiago before they decided they were ready for a break. They had a great time and I'm sure you will too. It's quite a unique cultural experience - one that I plan on experiencing myself after I retire in another 20 years.


----------



## EastTexFrank

akmountaineer said:


> My fit and active folks did this trip last spring and I was their support team stateside. After finishing, they decided the Camino Frances wasn't long enough so they went on to do the Potuguese, Fisterra, and finally the Primativo, exhausting all routes to Santiago before they decided they were ready for a break. They had a great time and I'm sure you will too. It's quite a unique cultural experience - one that I plan on experiencing myself after I retire in another 20 years.



Damn!!!!  Do they sell those pills your folks are on over the counter or are they prescription only?????  

More power to them.  Count me as an admirer!!!!!  Never, ever, give in to advancing years!!!!  It's a state of mind.


----------



## akmountaineer

EastTexFrank said:


> Damn!!!!  Do they sell those pills your folks are on over the counter or are they prescription only?????
> 
> More power to them.  Count me as an admirer!!!!!  Never, ever, give in to advancing years!!!!  It's a state of mind.



Amen to that. They are quite an inspiration to us kids and others. They just got back from their latest adventure trekking in the Himalayas to Annapurna, Everest, and a few other places, climbing to altitudes of 20,000 feet .


----------



## EastTexFrank

akmountaineer said:


> Amen to that. They are quite an inspiration to us kids and others. They just got back from their latest adventure trekking in the Himalayas to Annapurna, Everest, and a few other places, climbing to altitudes of 20,000 feet .



Good grief!!!!!   

I'm sorry to admit it but I start to feel it these days from about 10,000 feet.  Below that I'm still good for a few miles.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm just hoping to finish the 500 miles before my right hip goes out.

Honestly thinking at that I'll be having it replaced at some point, hopefully after completing this hike.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melsdad, you're pretty young for a hip replacement but I suppose it depends on what you've subjected it to up till now.  

I'm not sure that a 500 mile trek through northern Spain is what I'd want to do on a brand new replacement.  Should make for one hell of a story though.  Can't wait to read about it.

Right now, my wife is having hell with her hip, lower back.  They can't find anything structurally wrong with it so they are coming round to the opinion that it's her sciatic nerve.  That Tens machine may come in useful after all.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Melsdad, you're pretty young for a hip replacement but I suppose it depends on what you've subjected it to up till now.
> 
> I'm not sure that a 500 mile trek through northern Spain is what I'd want to do on a brand new replacement.  Should make for one hell of a story though.  Can't wait to read about it.
> 
> Right now, my wife is having hell with her hip, lower back.  They can't find anything structurally wrong with it so they are coming round to the opinion that it's her sciatic nerve.*  That Tens machine may come in useful after all.*



Or a taser


----------



## NE-Iowa

Have you seen the movie The Way with Martin Sheen, it was actually written by his son Emilio Estevez. An Outstanding movie that honors the Camino de Santiago! Highly Recommended!

Cheers.

Frederique B.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_(film)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actually. That movie has special meaning for me. A group from my church traveled there last summer  and walked a portion of the route. About the time they got there, I had a bad accident and was in very bad shape in the hospital. The group banded together and prayed for me along their travels. It really meant a lot to me for them to do that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NE-Iowa

That's awesome! I hope you're feeling better and all recovered now! I actually grew up in France.
Cheers.
Frederique B.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Sadly my recovery will be a loooooong process. Right now I'm working on walking without a cane or walker for more than a couple minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NE-Iowa

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. Sadly my recovery will be a loooooong process. Right now I'm working on walking without a cane or walker for more than a couple minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Best of luck!

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umberto

My #3 son walked the Camino in 2005 afrer graduating from U of WA - the obligatory Euro tour a lot of grads do. He had a great time and said he picked up a lot of Spanish along the way - having worked with Mexicans helped a bit. He got lost in a blizzard in the Pyrenees and just made it to the albergue when they were sending a search team out to find him. His buddy was a faster walker and left him behind so they knew he was out there. After that the weather was beautiful. The water is fine most places and some faucets were lated not potable. The drank a lot of wine - one place had an outdoor wine faucet and you just filled up your cup for a drink as you passed by. 

They walked some in Italy, France, Germany, CZ, Poland, England, and Netherlands - used trains, too. They were gone for almost 3 months. He lost so much weight I hardly recognized him when he got off the plane. 

We lived in Germany and the kids took German but so many folks speak English, it wasn't a problem. 

As far as undergarmets go, I wear exficio shorts and U/A tops - they wash out in the shower (or stream) and dry quickly. You could do the whole trip with two pair - a wear and a spare.


----------



## Melensdad

Umberto said:


> ...
> As far as undergarmets go, I wear exficio shorts and U/A tops - they wash out in the shower (or stream) and dry quickly. *You could do the whole trip with two pair - a wear and a spare.*



That is the plan.  Maybe 3 pairs?  But no more than that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Thanks again guys for the tip on Ex-Officio underwear.  I'm starting to think about my packing list for our Scottish trip this summer.  

You guys turned me on to Darn Tuff socks.  They are, without doubt, the best socks I've ever owned and worn.


----------



## Melensdad

The day you try on your first pair of Ex-Officio boxers the sky will be a brighter shade of blue.  Unicorns will dance in your fields.  A rainbow will appear without rain.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> The day you try on your first pair of Ex-Officio boxers the sky will be a brighter shade of blue.  Unicorns will dance in your fields.  A rainbow will appear without rain.



and dance to vagina music... I even wear mine in the ocean and hot tub. 
I'm not a big fan of boxers but love the compression U/A style. I prefer the
hosses corralled.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> The day you try on your first pair of Ex-Officio boxers the sky will be a brighter shade of blue.  Unicorns will dance in your fields.  A rainbow will appear without rain.



I ordered 6 pair from Backcountry today.  I really need to see a unicorn again.


----------



## Melensdad

Booked our airline tickets today.  

Leaving for London June 8, will stay there for a few days visiting my sister, then on to Biarritz, France by air.  Then ground transport to the St Jean, where we start the hike.

Will return home the last week of July.  

Also ordered a new, smaller, backpack.  This one is really more of a day-pack.  Its only a 35 Liter pack.  I need it for the flight from London to Biarritz since I won't be able to "check" my regular backpack in the cargo hold and that pack is too large to be used as a 'carry on' bag.  This will be a minimalist trip.  2 extra pairs of underwear, 2 or 3 shirts, 2 extra pairs of socks, rain gear, 1 extra pair of pants, toiletries.  

No cooking gear this trip.  No utensils.   A lightweight sleep sack but NOT an insulated sleeping bag.  

We are not taking our expensive trekking poles. Too much hassle to ship them ahead.  We are going to buy cheap poles when we get to France and leave them behind when we depart Spain.

I'm getting a compact travel size CPAP machine for this trip since my main CPAP is way to big and heavy for this trip and won't fit in this new pack.  Everything should fit into a large day pack.  Thinking of the Transcend CPAP unit in the photo below, its a little larger than a soda pop can, with the power transformer it weighs a bit over 2 pounds.  Its not the very smallest, its the second smallest, second lightest, but I can get a refurbished unit for about 1/2 the price of the smallest & lightest brand and that one is only slightly smaller and only a couple ounces lighter, so I can't really justify the much higher price, but if I can find a better price on the smaller/lighter unit than what I am seeing then I will probably buy that one instead, over 500 miles every ounce counts!


----------



## Melensdad

Bearing in mind that we will be walking in HOT WEATHER and will need far less insulation on our bodies than we needed for last year's Hadrian's Wall hike when the weather was cold, raining and generally miserable, here is our packing & wearing list:  

1 long sleeve Merino Wool shirt
2 short sleeve Merino Wool polo style shirts
3 pairs of socks  _(detailed earlier in this thread)_
3 pairs of Ex-Officio sport mesh boxer briefs, 6" inseam_ (detailed earlier in this thread)_
1 pair LaSportiva Synthesis GTX mid-height hiking boots _(detailed earlier in this thread)_
1 pair KEEN lightweight Clearwater sandals _(for after hike times)_
1 Outdoor Research rain pants + 1 Marmot Artemis Rain Jacket _(detailed in the Hadrian's Wall hiking thread)_

BULKIEST / HEAVIEST thing in the pack:  1 CPAP machine, either Transcend or Human Designs Z1.  1 CPAP hose.  1 CPAP mask. 1 CPAP power supply.  

iPhone + charger
IF SPACE PERMITS, MacBookAir computer + charger
IF SPACE PERMITS, camera, extra lens, charger -- if space doesn't permit then the iPhone will be the camera!
EU Power adapter (1 USB port, 2 power outlets)
Ibuprofen - _small bottle, will buy more as necessary_
Aleve - _small bottle, will buy more as necessary_
Prescription medicines _(enough for entire trip)_
various bandaids, blister patches, etc - _will buy more as necessary_
Compact Gillette battery operated trimmer/razor, couple extra blades
toothbrush, toothpaste
pepto bismol tablets

portable clothes line
1/2 bar of Dr Bonners soap _(works on body, hair & clothes)_
packable microfiber towel (ultra fast drying, very compact)
2 or 3 micro LED flashlights (the tiny ones you attach to a keychain)
Sea-to-Summit brand travel sleep liner bag with bed bug treatment.

NOT taking internal Camelbak water bladder due to space issues, we will use 1 liter disposable water bottles with a straw conversion kit. Those fit in the outside pack pockets and don't take up interior volume like a water bladder.


The lovely Mrs_Bob will have very similar items packed.  No camera.  No MacBook, but probably will stow a NOOK eReader in her pack.


 =====================================


Looks like Melen will probably join us for the last 2-3 weeks of this trip.  She will fly into Santiago, take a bus to Siarra, join us there, and we will then all walk to Santiago, then continue on to the Atlantic ocean at Finnesterra and possible on to Muxia.


 =====================================


That is the plan.  Not sure we can do it.  Its a long trip, lots of potential problems.


----------



## Melensdad

Bought a new backpack.  I didn't NEED a new one.  I didn't even WANT a new one.  But we are flying on "RYANAIR" from London to Biarritz and they have some bizarre luggage requirements.  The pack I've been using is fairly long and narrow, Ryanair won't permit it as it is 28" long.  So I had to buy a shorter/wider pack.  

It would have cost more to "check" my current backpack than it cost for me to buy a new, slightly smaller backpack 

So I picked up a glorified Day-Pack.  Its not nearly as technical as my current pack, won't carry anything close to the weight that my current pack will carry either, but I'm not carrying much on this trip.  It will be bare minimum and the pack, at only 35 Liters capacity, will insure that I keep to the bare minimum.  No room for cooking supplies, utensils, etc.  Just socks, undies, a couple shirts, etc.

Also ordered a new CPAP machine.

Its the Human Design Z1 CPAP.  It is not the Auto version, my home CPAP is an Auto version but I do far better with constant pressure so my home unit's programming was over-ridden so I get constant pressure.  Smallest, lightest I could find.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's not just Ryanair that has changed the carry-on rules.  After reading your post, I started doing some checking before our Scottish trip this summer.  It seems that American regulations now are 22"x 14"x 9" including the wheels and handles for carry-on and they are adamant about it.  I got out the tape measure and our two good carry-ons are both 26" tall.  I guess things have changed.  We have one carry-on that meets the specs so I've started looking for another.  I like the idea of a carry-on backpack.  You can sling it over your shoulder while dragging a larger case behind.  Pulling two roller cases is a feat that requires some co-ordination when moving through a busy airport.  

I'll have to check the dimensions of my TNF day-pack.  It may suffice.  Thanks for making me aware of the changes.


----------



## Melensdad

Got the new mini-CPAP machine. 

It is tiny and light, so that is great.  

Downside_ (so far the only downside) _is that it is fairly loud.  My big/heavy home machine is nearly silent.  This sounds like a little whirlwind.  I suppose that is the problem of miniaturizing something and still trying to pump a buttload of air through it.  No matter what, the air is going to make noise coming out of the small pump and small hole as it transitions into the larger diameter hose.  Mind you this is NOT going to keep me from falling to sleep, nor is it going to wake me up.  The noise is pretty much 'white' noise.  

What is interesting about the noise is that the noise is all directed into the hose and to the user.  Someone in the same room, but not using the machine, will not hear much/if any of the noise.  So it is the user who gets 90% of the machine/airflow noise.

They do sell a muffler for the hose.  

I just ordered one to see if it works.  Can't hurt.  Can only help.  Its an in-line contraption that connects to the end of the hose.  I suppose it works like a firearms silencer.  Allow the air to pass through but has internal baffles that quite down the air.   That is my guess.  It should arrive in 7 or 8 days.


----------



## sno-drifter

Do you need an ATF license to own / use the silencer?


----------



## Melensdad

sno-drifter said:


> Do you need an ATF license to own / use the silencer?


----------



## Melensdad

Are we there yet? Uh, no, not yet. Depart from O'Hare Airport on Wednesday.

Packed the backpacks about 10 times, probably repack them 10 more times in the next few days. Going out for some last minute items today ... because we lost some stuff we bought so now we have to replace things like soap ... maybe if we would stop packing & repacking we wouldn't lose anything.

My (big/heavy) camera will stay at home, a compact camera will go instead. No iPad or computer, but I will have a small Amazon Fire tablet for some updates. Phones are switched to international mode. $'s converted to Euros and Passports are ready to be presented at various borders. Deciding on a few last comfort/luxury items ... will they fit & how much do they weigh?

The lovely Mrs_Bob is taking a rain poncho, but no rain pants. I'm hiking with my rain paints, rain jacket and waterproof pack cover ... but just in case, mini C-PAP machine (doctor says I stop breathing 47 times each hour?!?) will be repacked into a 'Dry Sack' just to make sure it's electronics don't get soaked in a rainstorm. We hike rain or shine. 

Zero risk of snow crossing the Pyrenees; we could get cold because we packed light. Might buy some cheap insulation layers after we get there that we can discard on the Spanish side of the range depending upon the local weather forecasts.  We will decided on taking or buying an extra insulating later at the very last minute.

The lovely Mrs_Bob and I depart Wednesday, but Melen will be joining us in early July.  Melen, and our 15 year old Goddaughter, will be flying to Madrid, connecting to Santiago, then taking a bus to Sarria where we_ (hopefully) _will be waiting for them.  Then the 4 of us will continue to Santiago and then to the Atlantic.  

Totally unplanned, but this year is a Catholic year of "Divine Mercy" and on those years there are generally celebrations along the trail we are following.  Also, again totally unplanned, we will be in Santiago for the Feast of St James celebrations.  The remains of St James are buried in the Cathedral at Santiago so the whole city should be a giant celebration/festival/party.


----------



## Doc

Wow, time flies.   Here you are all ready to go on this fantastic journey.   Enjoy.   Will be thinking of you guys and your trek.


----------



## NE-Iowa

Safe travels and best of luck on your endeavor


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Have a great time. Keep us updated. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NE-Iowa said:


> Safe travels and best of luck on your endeavor
> 
> 
> 
> NorthernRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time. Keep us updated.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I'm planning to take my iPhone to snap some photos and also a small Amazon Fire tablet with a wi-fi connection.  Apparently some of the places along the route offer free wi-fi.  So with any luck I'll be able to supply some periodic updates of the trip.  

We land in London the morning of Aug 9.  We stay with my sister for just along enough to get over jet-lag.  Then we go onto Biarritz.  

I believe we will be walking across the border from France into Spain on the 13th or 14th.  Pamplona about the 16th?  We will stay in Pamplona for 2 nights to rest/recover from the first part of the walk.  Our plan is to walk for about a week, stop for 2 nights to rest/recover.  Walk another week, stop for 2 nights to rest/recover, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I wish that I had your stamina.  Go for it.  I'm looking forward to your reports.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

> mini C-PAP machine (doctor says I stop breathing 47 times each hour?!?) will be repacked into a 'Dry Sack' just to make sure it's electronics don't get soaked in a rainstorm. We hike rain or shine.



Bob, at that rate you might want to cut back and check that your coffee creamer is not mislabeled and it's really morphine!  and have dammmmmn good batteries


----------



## Melensdad

Leaving out of O'Hare Airport tonight.  London in the morning.  Biarritz, France on the 11th or 12th?  

A friend of mine from Alaska is about 8 days ahead of us (he is approaching Pamplona today) so no chance we will be able to meet up with him and his family.  He's walking with his wife & 2 daughters.  

Lots of last minute stuff to do around the house today before we depart.  My sister-in-law will be house sitting so at least the lawn (should) will be mowed and its unlikely we have to worry about anything major.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good luck!!!  Have a safe and enjoyable trip!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

House sitters have all their instructions.

Backpacks packed & unpacked & packed again.  ugh

Don't think I forgot anything.  Valuables in the safe.  Copies of passports, etc made and in the safe.  

Flight leaves about 10:30 tonight.  Leaving for the airport plenty early, we have TSA Pre-Check as 'trusted travelers' so we should _(hopefully)_ breeze through the short security line for Pre-Check passengers only and go sit in the Admirals Club lounge while we wait for the flight.  But with O'Hare security being such a cluster lately I'd rather get there early and make our flight than get there on time and miss it because we are standing in a security line.  Last flight we took out of O'Hare, even with Pre-Check, was still about a 30 minute wait to get through security ... non-Pre-Check passengers waited in line for up to 3 hours and many missed their flights.

Have a few hours to relax before we take off, I_* think*_ everything is ready.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hope you have a good trip!

Be careful, don't over do it.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Hope you have a good trip!
> 
> Be careful, don't over do it.



Getting ready to leave the house shortly to head up to the airport.

And I think this trip is the definition of "_over doing it_"


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, tell me in the most general of terms, what are you doing for cash on the trip???

Getting ready for out Scotland trip in 5 weeks, we are stymied about currency.  Nobody seems to want to use Traveller's Checks anymore.  We can transfer dollars to our son's account and draw on that but there has to be a better way.  Nobody around here knows anything about depositing dollars in to a Pounds Sterling account to use a Debit account while we are there.  I'd be interested to know how you are handling it?

If you feel more comfortable, PM me.


----------



## Doc

Bon Voyage Bob.  Have a great trip.    

Frank, I was talking to a guy who recently visited Italy and the topic of money conversion came up.   This was not his first time.  Conversions and fees at the bank can get expensive.   So he talked with his bank card company (not sure who that was) but got it okayed to use his card in Europe.  He would use the ATM's over there to get cash (Euros).   He said he had to be careful to only get what he planned to spend or a tad more as the money was pretty much worthless if he brought it back home.   So he took it out and spent it that way.   He said it saved conversion fees.    All 2nd hand but thought it might help.


----------



## bczoom

I'm a little late but have a great trip Bob!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Bon Voyage Bob.  Have a great trip.
> 
> Frank, I was talking to a guy who recently visited Italy and the topic of money conversion came up.   This was not his first time.  Conversions and fees at the bank can get expensive.   So he talked with his bank card company (not sure who that was) but got it okayed to use his card in Europe.  He would use the ATM's over there to get cash (Euros).   He said he had to be careful to only get what he planned to spend or a tad more as the money was pretty much worthless if he brought it back home.   So he took it out and spent it that way.   He said it saved conversion fees.    All 2nd hand but thought it might help.



Thanks Doc.  That's probably what I'll do.  Last time we were over, about 4 years ago, we used traveler's checks but it seems that is old fashioned now.  They've pretty much gone to the same place as the flip phone.  How quickly things change these days.     It used to be easy when I had a UK bank account.  I just transferred dollars in to it and cashed checks when over there but I closed that about 6 years ago after my parents both died and I had no further need for it.


----------



## Melensdad

I got 1200 Euro in cash from my bank. Fee was $20. I also use an American Airlines credit card that has Zero foreign transaction fees. I pull cash from ATM machines if/as needed.


----------



## Melensdad

Just my dumb luck but it's the Queens birthday celebration so we walked to the Gordon School, where the Queen is the patroness, to see their celebration parade. The school is only a 1/2 block walk from my sisters house.  We get up early tomorrow and fly to France but the couple day visit here has allowed us to acclimate to the time change.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Getting ready to leave the house shortly to head up to the airport.
> 
> And I think this trip is the definition of "_over doing it_"



It would certainly be more then I could handle and I consider myself to be reasonably good shape.  Just know your limits, that is hard for us old guys sometimes.  Enjoy your trip, you have been planning it for a long time now.


----------



## Melensdad

The start of this hike is brutal. Pyrenees are beautiful but steep.  The lovely Mrs Bob injured her knee. I have a bad sore throat, I also have a sprained wrist from a fall. We are currently taking a rest day in Pamplona and may not get out of bed.

We are officially the slowest walkers having need passed by an old man who smokes Camel non filter cigarettes while pushing a 3 wheel cart. He is Dutch has pushed it over 2500 kilometers and is heading to Santiago which will have him at roughly 3300km.

Scenery is beautiful.  We hiked through a hail/rain storm for a day and a half.  Watched eagles as they soared below us while we were in the mountains. I'll try to get some photos up here soon.


----------



## Melensdad

Hiking passed Orisson (everyone else stopped, we pushed on into bad weather)


----------



## Melensdad

People die out here but there are prayers too.


----------



## Melensdad

Sometimes the sun comes out, but ... Did I mention hard rain? Hail? Sometimes we'd be high enough we see rain on the next mountain below us but we would be dry(ish).


----------



## Melensdad

Met up with a Brizalian guy who only spoke Portugese and a 70-something Spanish guy who only spoke Spanish. The old guy never stopped. He just plodded along slowly. We finally lost him when we passed him on a long descent. The 4 of us communicated by pointing, using a couple Spanish words, looking at the trail map, etc. made for a lot of fun.

Many of the trails are rocky washouts. Had it been racing hard along some parts of he trail the trail would have turned into a nasty water slide down the mountain.


----------



## bczoom

Sounds like you had a bad start but things are getting better.

Looks like Melen sent along a school project (the stuffed varmint).  What's the story there?  (We had to do the same for our kids school when we went to Hawaii).


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Looks like a ATV trail ? Bet it would be easier  stay safe, have fun!


----------



## Melensdad

Just thought the sock monkey would be fun to carry and might identify me from behind on the trail, but we've been hiking mostly in rain so the rain cover has been over the top of the monkey. So then I decided to put him in some photos.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Hey, I thought that this was supposed to be a walk along what was essentially established roads, basically a stroll through suburbia.  

Some of that looks rough enough to definitely be classified as a "hike".  Hang in there.  How are you and Mrs Bob holding up?

Sorry, I missed the first post in the series!!!!!  Looking at what you are going through, that's definitely a lot tougher that I thought it was going to be.


----------



## JimVT

one photo looks like a ski slope.


----------



## Melensdad

So far the vast majority of it has been rugged trail  Far more rugged than I would have previously guessed. Far steeper too. Should be tamer today as we leave Pamplona. We do have a good climb today but I think (hope) it is easier than the last few days. 

The lovely Mrs Bob rested her knee, I think it needs more rest and maybe a brace too?


----------



## Doc

Best wishes for better weather Bob and for the lovely Mrs Bob's knee to hold up for this adventure.   My knee hurts just thinking about it.   Maybe she'll be more up for a motorcycle trip next year after all this walking.


----------



## jpr62902

What a great adventure!  The gift of the memories your family will have from this will be priceless.


----------



## Melensdad

Much better day today. Made it to the top of the ridge over Pamplona where the pilgrim monument stands. Not quite a half mile vertical climb. Harder getting down as it was very steep and rocky on the back side. 

It is safe to assume that if you see a hill or mountain in any of my photos the 1) we climbed it -or- 2) we are about to climb it.


----------



## Melensdad

So we are at the geographical middle of the Camino de Santiago, arriving today in Sahagun ... by bus!  The lovely Mrs Bob is having blister issues. Wearing the same boots she wore when we hiked across England, she did not anticipate blister issues. 

We picked up a pair of Teva hiking sandals, which have been good and bad. Good because they don't rub anywhere where blisters from her boots had formed, but bad because she wore them (AGAINST MY ADVICE) without socks. So she got some new blisters.  

At what point can I say: "I told you so!"?

In any case we are taking 48 hours off of hiking for healing.  The trail has generally become easier, flatter, and smoother. It has its days. One morning a few days ago we had a 1050 meter ascent as the temps climbed to nearly 90.  We counted 9 death markers on that hill, most of them on the downslope. Most days we don't pass any death markers. 

We've hiked most of the trail so far, hopped on a bus for a couple very short runs due to her blisters, but most days we walk our entire planned route, then do it again tgne next day and again.... 

While we are at the 1/2 way point of the Camino, we are only about 1/3rd of the way of our planned route. Wi-Fi is available most nights but its very unreliable. 

Overall we are very much enjoying the walk. We've found that our little cheats of hopping on the bus (maybe 5% of our mileage) is not unusual as many others do the same. In fact we rode on the bus today to our next location where we had a room booked but several others on the bus are people we've walked with and they took the bus all the way to Leon, a destination that is a 2 or 3 day walk from where we are sitting. So 'skipping' ahead seems to be common.  We chose only to skip to our next planned stop, but both young and older skipped several days in a single bus ride. And we did it due to blisters. Not saying we are more pure. I don't think this is about that.  Everyone who does it does it for their own reasons, and can only do it in their own way.  90+ degree days walking 12 to 16 miles, even if on flat ground is gruelling when you do it day after day after day.  Its easy to do once. Do it for a few days and it beats you down, a couple weeks and all you do is look forward to going to bed.


----------



## bczoom

Sorry to hear about the blisters. 

How's the rest of your health holding up?  Weight loss?  Dehydration?  Is the food messing with your digestive track?


----------



## Melensdad

Water is heavy but I make sure we carry it. There are little villages along tghe trail, some have a bar where we can get water, food, etc. Some not.  So I make sure we have plenty.

I'm having foot pain, left foot, I attribute it to my arthritis. First 5km I'm pain free. 6-15 km and I feel the pain building. Over 15 and I'm in pain. We average 20-25km a day!  So the last few can be issues for me. If we take a couple breaks, and I remove my hiking shoe and let my foot get some rest I manage better.

I'm also having shoulder pain from my new backpack. I left my favorite pack at home and that was a dumb move. I bought a smaller pact that is unstructured (no rigid frame) and it just doesn't have the load carrying capacity so its miserable to carry with the amount of weight I'm hauling. I'm packed as light as possible but then add in my C-PAP machine and supp!ies, and add AT LEAST 2 liters of water, and the frameless pack simp!y pulls on my shoulders. A framed pack puts the weight on your hips instead of shouldrs. 

And I'm totally to blame for my pack issue. My regular pack won't fit on RyanAir with going through baggage check. I wanted to carry on only so I bought this pack. Yup, idiot. 

We only flew RyanAir from London to Biarritz. 

I may have Melen bring my good pack when she flies here to join us, if I do I will abandon the pack I brought!  She is not flying RyanAir and can simply check through my empty pack.  And its not ththhat the pack i bought is a bad pack, it just cant manage the weight, especiallt with the water. 

Food is great. At least the good food is great.  There are special Pilgrim Menus. Those are crap.  We typically seek out restaurants that cater to locals if we can find them.


----------



## JimVT

hope your doing better. hiking while  sore takes all the fun out of it.
jim


----------



## Melensdad

Bought a new, larger, internal frame backpack today.  Its our last full day in Leon and we will not see a city this large until we reach the end.  Bought larger so I could carry some of my wife,'s stuff. Bought internal frame pack so I can carry a bigger load without pain. Donated the pack I brought to the Pilgrim shelter run by the sisters of the Dominant Order here in Leon.

We leave, by bus, to Astorga after lunch on Wednesday. I have us booked in a hotel there for2 days.  Hopefully the 3 days here in Leon, plus 2 more in Astorga, plus carrying a smaller load, will allow the Lovely Mrs Bob's leg to heal enough to continue.  We don't have another rest opportunity for another 6 days when we need to be in Sarria.  We will be there 2 days and Melen + our Goddaughter will be meeting us there.

We pass lots of big bushes with yellow flowers that trigger my allergies. Smell pretty.  Make me sneeze  

Some days we pass markers where people died. Some days none. Some days a lot. A few days back we counted 9. Terrain coming into Leon was mostly flat, nearly treeless and lately on gravel paths. Boring. Like hiking across Kansas. Except we passed a lot of oats and barley instead of wheat. 

We go back into mountains after Astorga. You can see them in one of the photos below. At least we are NOT going to hit tghe peaks of any of them like we did in the Pyrenees range. We will cross at passes instead of peaks.


----------



## Melensdad

Made it to Astorga Spainthe Camino de Santiago trail is right outside our door. Staying in the Gaudi Hotel with a balcony that overlooks Antonio Gaudi's Episcopal Palace. The Cathedral is just to the left of our balcony and we are hoping the bells don't ring every 15 at nighttime too!


----------



## Melensdad

Antonio Gaudi's Episcopal Palace and the Cathedral of Astorga as a storm rolls into the city just as the sun begins to set. The Camino de Santiago trail runs right along the front of the cathedral. Dinner tonight was local food served on the terrace at a small cafe. Morcilla (local blood sausage from the Leon region) & eggs, Ensalda Mixta, Lentil soup with sausage and potato. Followed up with Lemon mousse and all washed down with Vino Blanco.


----------



## tiredretired

I hope all those people who died along that trail were not doing what you and Mrs Bob are.  Jeesh, that would not be a good omen for me and I am NOT superstitious. 

Sounds like you guys are having a fun time.  The food looks delicious.  

Stop thinking about your recliner.  I know you are, that will not do you any good right now.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great scenery Bob, nice pictures


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Any updates? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Getting ready to get back out this morning. 

 Yesterday was a bad day.  Just asphalt and ugly along the highways.  Hurt my feet. Gave up a d hopped in a cab for 5 miles and am glad I did..

Back into hills and woods again. Temps down today, should be about 75 F for the high. It has been mid-90's so we are happy its cooling off.

The Lovely Mrs_Bob is plagued with blisters. She's using her comfortable boots, good socks, etc. New blisters daily.  Me, I'm holding up well, think I got 1 blister a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Melensdad

Beautiful weather, temps in the 70's, afternoon sun was warm but there was enough cloud cover to prevent us from overheating. Married over 30 years, traveling with smiles on our faces. Sockmonkey has been riding on my chest strap, carrying a monkey on my back was too much of a burden.


----------



## Melensdad

30km day. Uphill in the morning, downhill after lunch.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Bob.  GREAT pics.   I'm enjoying the trip and I've got NO Blisters.   Woo Hoo.


----------



## Melensdad

Melen and our Goddaughter Morgan arrive in Spain and started hiking with us today. 

Foggy morning in Galicia. Out before 7; the sun took its time to burn off the fog. Didn't clear for a couple hours. The 'perfume' of cow manure scents the air all over the Galician countryside, it's especially sweet (?) when there is no breeze and the moist still air concentrates the scent. Despite the ever present reminder of the cattle, the hiking was mostly on trails, the temps were mostly cool, we couldn't have asked for better conditions ... Well maybe a fresh breeze!


----------



## Melensdad

Its official. Completed the Way of St James/Camino de Santiago today.  After a short rest we continue so the trip is not over. More hiking in a couple days.


----------



## Melensdad

Did I mention that my hip hurts?

I also got 1 blister. It never popped or caused me any grief.  But damn my hip hurts!


----------



## Melensdad

Distance marker 0.00 KM at Finisterre (the end of the Earth) on the Costa de Morte (coast of death) which has hundreds of shipwrecks littering the rocky coastline. 

We are now poolside in Santiago. Skipped going up to Muxia because the Feast of St James holiday festival starts today in Santiago with fireworks over the city. Our hotel is high on a hill so we hope to have a good view of fireworks. We got back to Santiago today (by taxi).  Figure we walked 550 - 575 miles.  Bit shorter than our plan but wanted to make sure we got back for the festival.  The girls have blister and aches and pains so us old people took pity on them!


----------



## Melensdad

I would like you to look at the backpacks, this carried all the things we needed for 45+ days of travel.

 The lovely Mrs Bob has a 30 liter pack. I changed my pack mid trip, donated my 35 liter pack and bought a 40.  My 35 was frameless and miserable to carry with tghe weight I was carrying.  Since my wife was walking injured for about 350 of the miles we hiked I bought a slightly larger bag and got an internal frame design to allow me to carry more weight so we were able to move some things out of her pack and I to my new pack.

We carried everything. No luggage transfer service. No suitcases that were transported. If it didn't fit in the bags we simply didn't have it with us.  Also bear in mind I carried a CPAP machine, it was the heaviest and largest thing carried.

We both had spare room in our packs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I admire and envy you guys. I only wish I could go on an adventure like you did. Thanks for taking us along on your journey. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Fireworks over Santiago



NorthernRedneck said:


> I admire and envy you guys. I only wish I could go on an adventure like you did. Thanks for taking us along on your journey.



Maybe after you are fully recovered!  


There have been some parts worse than others. Some pretty amazing parts. Some more difficult than expected and a lot more beautiful than imagined.

The last couple weeks, with our daughter and Goddaughter were a whole new challenge. Mel is still recovering from back surgery so we knew we'd have that to deal with. Figured she would walk but that we would forward her backpack. That happened. But some days she could only walk 1/2 distance and needed a cab.  Semi-expected that so not a huge surprise.

What was a bigger surprise was our Goddaughter.  First she got a tiny blister, would have thought the world was coming to an end. Then found out how much of a picky eater she is ... that presents a huge problem in rural Spain.  Pretty much limited to eggs and toast.  Seriously?  And would not try anything new.  Honestly wanted to let her starve. Figured if hungry enough she'd eat.  She ordered chicken one night, it had bones ... and it was dark meat!  The horror!!!   And every hill, even a small bump in the trail, was met with a sigh. A loud audible sigh.  Uh we are in a hilly region WTF did she expect?  One day at dinner with some other hikers we met my wife mentioned changing our plans, going yo Portugal or down to Madrid, our G-D was thrilled to hear she might go to a city, visit shopping malls, eat Mc Donalds ... but one look in my direction and she realized those dreams were destroyed.  No clue what she expected but this is a HIKING trip.  Not a walk for an hour a day trip.  A walk for 6, 8, or more hours a day, day after day, every day.  We warned her. And her parents.

Down to the last 48 hoursd and I'm done catering to a kid.


----------



## Melensdad

Over the past 40 days I've hiked over mountains, through hail, in heat and in cold, in rain and in sunshine. Roughly 575 miles, give or take. 

So today I was bitching about climbing the stairs up from the hotel swimming pool. I still have much to learn.


----------



## Melensdad

Waiting in Madrid to catch our flight back to the USA


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

O by the way when you were gone there were a couple of homeless members of the forumsforums that needed a place to stay so we let them remodel you house 
 it's been the worst year I have seen for mice this year....... Not sure if that means it going to be a bad winter or what . But at least there was a bumper crop of those little critters. Good for the fox I guess. 

Glad to see you both made it back safe. And with great memory's blisters and sore parts will heal. We were worried for a while, with all those markers you kept showing


----------



## Melensdad

A bit of reflection.  The trail from St Jean Pied de Port to Santiago is roughly 500 miles.  Of that, I think I really enjoyed the first 440 miles.  The farther away from Santiago we were the fewer the people who were on the trail so we had tranquility when we chose to find it and we had the occasional trail companions when we chose to find them and walk with them.  

At each major city _(Pamplona, Burgos, Logrono, Leon, etc)_ more people would join the trail as they used those cities as their starting points because of ease of transportation to get to those cities from whatever airport they flew into.  So we'd meet some new people along the way but the trail was still a tranquil trail.  People and help were never far, but you could still hike alone if you wished or hike with people if you chose.

And then we got to the 440 mile point at the medium size town of Sarria.  Sarria is the "unofficial starting point" of the Camino for the vast majority of the walkers.  The Catholic Church requires you hike 100km to earn a "Compostela" and Sarria is the closest town along the trail that is just outside of the 100km minimum that has enough infrastructure to support the hoards of 'pilgrims' who join the trail for the last 100km.

So in Sarria there come tour buses.  LOTS of tour buses.  I had been told that the trail population QUADRUPLES at Sarria.  I parroted this many times but I believe it is wrong.  I believe that the trail population increases by TEN FOLD.  

There are high school groups from around Spain that join, groups of 30-50-100 kids walking in groups, singing, playing music, etc.  These kids are nice, polite, but LOUD.  The tranquility of the trial is shattered.  Many seem to actually be Catholic and walking for religious reasons.  
Tour hikers/walkers join the trail.  We ran into groups of American teachers who joined for a 1 week hike.  They didn't seem to be religious hikers, they were a mix of fitness hikers, tourist hikers and certainly some religious hikers too. 
Individuals on vacation and individuals on pilgrimage joined the trail in addition to the tour groups.
Tourist hikers by the busload showed up from all over the world.  They wore running shoes, and shorts and had a luggage service haul their bags from town to town.
After 440+ miles we didn't need to see these clean people with a spring is their step.  Now they looked to us long distance hikers and gave us a healthy dose of respect ... which we in turn said things like we only walked 750km, but we met people who walked 2500+km ... 

But the point I'm trying to make is that the whole personality of the trail changed.  It was a 'culture shock' for those of us who had been on the trail for 25-35 days to merge into this sea of humanity.

Quite literally by the very last day there were so many people on the trail into Santiago that it was a line of humanity that stretched as far as the eye could see.  Reminded me of animals, lined up 2 by 2, going into the Ark for Noah.  

If I were to do this again (and I might) I'd choose a route that takes us into Santiago via a different route.





MNoutdoors said:


> O by the way when you were gone there were a couple of homeless members of the forumsforums that needed a place to stay so we let them remodel you house ...


Why should this year be any different than any other year 



MNoutdoors said:


> Glad to see you both made it back safe. And with great memory's blisters and sore parts will heal. We were worried for a while, with all those markers you kept showing


Thanks.  We've been home for about 10 days and things here are returning to normal.

Not sure how my wife walked with the bad blisters, which made her walk funny and that gave her shin splints, and then the swelling edema that developed from the shin splints.  She did it.  And while she was in pain for most of the hike (at least 350 miles of it) she still had fun.

As for the memorial markers, not sure if I wrote this before or not but I took photos of every one I saw.  I'm sure I missed quite a few as some were hidden by weeds/brush, sometimes there were markers on both sides of the trail and I'd miss one, etc.  But all the markers were reasonably new markers so I figure for every marker that I saw* there were probably 100 people who died for each marker.  *Figure if all the memorial markers were from the past few decades, but this trail is 1000 years old, it makes sense that a lot of people died along the way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time to revive this old thread. Our minister, her husband, brother, and a friend from church left in April for 8 weeks on the Camino attempting to walk the whole thing in that time. I have been following her daily updates as they traveled along. Yesterday however, after they arrived at their hotel from walking 30km, her husband, a retired doctor, suffered a stroke. He is now resting in a hospital in Spain.


----------



## Melensdad

My best to both of them.  Not sure how they treat strokes in Spain but hopefully it was mild and hopefully he will recover.  FWIW, I think it took us about a month to do the Camino and while some days were pretty rough and grueling, most seamed pretty relaxing, even if long.  That included a few tourist days in cities like Pamplona.

30km in one day is a VERY LONG day.  The heat and hills take their toll.  

From one walker to another, I hope he recovers and continues. It becomes very psycologically addicting to continue. We walked the last 120km with my daughter (_who had back surgery 2 years before and couldn't finish some of our days so she took a cab for the final couple of miles on several days ... everyone loaded their backpacks into the trunk and sent them ahead, EXCEPT for me, I want to finish carrying everything, and I did_).  Honestly if his stroke was mild I suspect he will be pushing himself to get back out to walk.  I wish him well


----------



## Umberto

Excellent words, Meldad.

My prayers to the minister for recovery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. They are both in their early 70s. Most days they walked 20-30km. He had just had a shower and nap after the walk yesterday and when he woke, he couldn't speak then lost feeling in one side of his body. They made it to lugo Spain. He was taken by ambulance to Triacastela.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. They are both in their early 70s. Most days they walked 20-30km. He had just had a shower and nap after the walk yesterday and when he woke, he couldn't speak then lost feeling in one side of his body. They made it to lugo Spain. He was taken by ambulance to Triacastela.


Keep us informed.  Always sad to hear about hikers who fall ill on the Camino.  It is such a spiritual experience and to go through and hikers have so much emotion invested, especially when they are well into the journey.  If I recall, Tricastela is about 80% of the way to Santiago de Compestella, which is the traditional end of the pilgrimage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had it mixed up. They made it to triacastela and went by ambulance to Lugo. Still nothing to be ashamed of. They made it a heck of a lot further than me.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I had it mixed up. They made it to triacastela and went by ambulance to Lugo. Still nothing to be ashamed of. They made it a heck of a lot further than me.


I thought it was odd they would go from a larger city to a smaller one.  Lugo is a fairly big city.  Tricastela is a small, beautiful, city. 

They have no reason to be ashamed!  Lots of people do "the way" in multiple stages.  Some do it all at once.  Many never make the full 500 miles, but even making 1 leg of the journey is farther than 99.9% of the world's population will every try.  I walked with a guy who started in HOLLAND, so his hike was 2 or 3 times longer than my 600 mile journey.  Most, probably 85%, never see Tricastela, they fly & bus into Sarria (sp??), which is 1/3rd of the way closer to Santiago and they start at that point.  So your paster has literally zero to be ashamed of a lot to be proud of, but mostly it is not about pride in doing it, it is about the spiritual journey along the path.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. This is their second time doing it. The first time was in 2015 when they walked a portion of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A bit of an update. Good in a way but bad in others. First the good. They have arranged for a Canadian medical transport team to fly to Spain and prepare to fly him home tomorrow. 

Now for the bad. It was a major stroke and he has no language processing skills or memory. Half his body is limp. But he can react to music. They have a long road ahead once they return. He'll be in our local hospital.


----------



## Melensdad

Well we were hoping for better news, but at least they are on their way home and we can hope for, at least a partial, recovery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time of a good news bad news update on our ministers husband. First the good news. He was transferred back here and spent months in a rehab facility. He is now walking with the use of a walker and cane. He can speak jumbled words but understands everything. 

Now for the bad news. He's been coming to church and was using the elevator to access the main part of the church upstairs. Last Saturday he was there but on his way out, he wanted to use the staircase outside. He lost his balance and fell tumbling down 10 steps outside. His left arm and neck are very bruised but the worst part was he his his head breaking his jaw. He was rushed to the hospital by ambulance where he underwent surgery to have pins and plates installed to hold his jaw together. Surprisingly he was back at church yesterday and is still able to talk and is in good spirits despite the setback. 

Just a side note. He was a well respected doctor prior to his retirement a few years ago.


----------



## Melensdad

YIKES

That is a heck of an update.


----------

